

Good code, bad code. The only truth. [comic] - hollywoodcole
http://www.osnews.com/images/comics/wtfm.jpg

======
hollywoodcole
"WTF...you scheduled an 8:00am code review for the Weblogic properties file."
Is this bad. I get this a lot from my co-workers.

------
edw519
I guess that depends on who's saying, "WTF". That's often the response of many
people to some of the best code I've ever seen.

~~~
axod
The person saying WTF should have a weight depending on how many WTF's they
get for their own code. Like googles pagerank.

eg bad coder gets tons of WTFs, is a bad coder He WTFs at everything because
he has no clue, doesn't understand, but his WTF's are weighted low.

~~~
stcredzero
A problem with this, is that often the WTF go unsaid in public due to
political reasons. My boss is the one who exclaims WTF the most in public.
However, he generates a heck of a lot of WTF in private. Also, many of the WTF
we generate are actually due to our coding around his WTFs.

This is just a restatement of the Principle of Least Astonishment

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_least_astonishment>

------
dawnerd
What I really hate is when people comment the obvious. For example:

    
    
        /**
         * Add var1 to var 2
         **/
        $total = $var1 + $var2;

~~~
bayareaguy
Especially when the comment is wrong or misleading, as in this example.

~~~
dawnerd
Haha, you got me. Good eye.

But in reality it does the same thing, so does it really matter?

